# Katahdin breed... extremely small lamb



## crazyland (Jul 3, 2012)

Have any of you ever had an extremely small lamb?
My children were given a 3 month old and she is only 14 inches at the withers. Her twin is normal size.
She is healthy otherwise. The farmer pulled her and bottle raised her since she was so tiny. He has been doing this for years and she is a first.


----------



## shawnfisher (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not uncommon to have a tiny lamb born-- most often they are the result of a ewe having a slight case of an abortion virus-- most commonly vibrio; which if present in mature ewes will often yield one normal sized lamb, and one that's tiny- either dead, alive, or a mummified.

Sheep like this should most often not be retained for breeding purposes- but in the mean time they will require an extra rich diet including grains and good quality roughage.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow...can see just how small with the cat in the photo!  This would have been my childhood dream come true...hope your children enjoy this little one...looks pretty sweet 

Now...one sheep no matter how much the humans love on her, will get lonely without a sheep friend for company too.  Perhaps a young ewe or wether?  Oh yes...this is how it begins


----------



## crazyland (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll have to check out Vibrio. That is interesting. 

Lacey will be with my goats. I have different sizes and ages. I'll just feed her seperate.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 4, 2012)

That is a tinyyy baby. Even my 5.5 week old lambs that are over half Babydoll Southdown (what some call a 'miniature' breed) are a lot bigger than our cats!


----------

